# What are these trees?



## Guest

We just moved into our place in April and are trying to find out what kind of trees we have. These three have us stumped. 

Tree #1. I believe this is a crab apple, right?



















Tree #2. We were told this is a pear tree, but the green "pears" got this big back in May and haven't grown hardly at all since then. I can't pry the friut apart with my fingers. It has a hard skin. 


























Tree #3. This one looks like a mini peach tree. The fruit looks like a small peach, but the fruit is white on the inside. It tastes like a peach and smells like one, but the aftertaste is very bitter and leaves a nasty aftertaste.


----------



## amwitched

The "pear" tree is a Bradford Pear. I don't know of any humans that eat them. The birds, on the other hand, will.


----------



## Danaus29

The last one looks very similar to my Hall's Hardy Almond. The kernal of the stone is edible on the Hall's Hardy, but I wouldn't risk eating it if I wasn't sure. Can you get a better picture of the stone inside the fruit?


----------



## springvalley

I think both trees one and two are ornimental crab trees, but cant tell the size of the fruit. Tree number three I think is a apricot tree. looks yummy , are they? Tree two cant be a bradford pear, because they only flower, no fruit.


----------



## Guest

The 'cherries' on the first tree are normal cherry sized. They have been on the tree for a 2 or more months. 

The second tree has 'pears' that are the size of your pinky nail-not big at all. 

The third tree has fruits that smell like peaches and at first taste like peaches, but the fruit leaves a nasty taste in your mouth after a few seconds. The pit of the fruit looks like a peach pit. 

Does that help or confuse?


----------



## arcticow

Bradford pears DO fruit, specially if some of the callery root stock takes over. And 3 is probably a Hall's almond, it's the peach part that's inedible.


----------



## haypoint

looks like fruit trees grown from seed. 
i know of an old homestead that has lots of pear seedlings. lots of fruit. tastes awful. goes from very green to mushy.
fruit grown from seed is nearly always inferior.


----------



## ksfarmer

Yes, I would venture that the third tree is indeed a seedling peach. Some can be sweet tasting, and white is common.


----------



## bee

I will venture the opinion that what you have are the rootstocks of grafted trees that died back below the graft and resprouted, tho the middle one does look like a bradford pear. The 3rd tree looks like the fruits have a sprinkling of evenly round black spots..If this is so Google "Bacterial Spot", this is a disease of peaches and necterines and to some extent plums...spots the fruit and causes early leaf drop. I mention this to you because you are enterested in your trees and may be planning on planting more; first get a fruit to your extension service or Agriculture dept for positive ID. You cannot get rid of it and should not plant new fruit trees in that fruit family or take infected fruit or trimmings to other places where they are grown. Apples, cherries and pears are not affected. I am fighting bacterial spot here and over a period of years of premature leaf drop the tree weakens and the fruit is practically un-usable.


----------



## Rocky Fields

Hey.

The last one is a peach. There are strains of white peach. If the fruit isn't juicy, odds are that it is still "green".

RF


----------



## Windy in Kansas

springvalley said:


> Tree two cant be a bradford pear, because they only flower, no fruit.


I worked at a library that had what were called Bradford Pear trees and they formed fruit just like in the photo. Probably not Bradford but some other closely related decorative pear. They had the most colorful and unusual fall foliage which I treasured. Each leaf, well most of them, each turned several colors.


----------



## haypoint

Take a bite of that pear fruit. If you spit it out and it leaves a dry feeling in your mouth that you can't get rid of for a few minutes, it is a wild pear.
Some folks think you can grow good fruit trees from seed. Some folks don't understand that any growth from below the graft point will result in poor fruit.


----------



## GoatsRus

Tree #2 is a bradford pear. I have them all over my property as we live on an old nursery farm (and I live in the nursery capital of the world). The leaves in the fall will be a beautiful red. In the spring they have white flowers and then eventually green leaves. The goats absolutely love the fruit - other than that, it's not good for anything. BTW, bradford pears are pretty, but they are known for breaking/splitting in the wind.

ETA: If tree #2 has thorns, it was not grafted and is only the grafting stock.


----------

